# Beating Cancer's Butt!!



## Sniper Bob (Feb 15, 2013)

Diagnosed with Prostate Cancer in July 2006. I have been deemed cancer free for 2 years now!! Men, GET CHECKED!!!! Women, if your man refuses to get checked......CUT HIM OFF!!! This killer can easily be beaten if detected early. I was diagnosed at age 43. Dont trust the PSA....yeah, you need the other exam, that is how my tumor was found, my PSA was not high.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 15, 2013)

Congratulations on your progress and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bluemarlin (Feb 15, 2013)

Congratulations! 
You're right, early detection is where you want to be.

Just over 8 years stage 3 cancer free for me.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Feb 15, 2013)

Way to go! Awesome!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome! I need to do that.


----------



## maughdr (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome news, congrats


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 16, 2013)

A finger wave,or possibly cancer,not a very hard decision with those two possiblities. Your testimony may save another person.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 16, 2013)

Great news and thanks for the advice.

Hoss


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 16, 2013)

Great news--- Have you had a colonoscopy yet?? don't forget  colon cancer believe me you don't want to deal with it either


----------



## jpatton (Feb 27, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Crickett (Mar 1, 2013)

My daddy passed away from prostate cancer back in 1988! He was only 32 years old!


----------



## Black Crowes (Mar 1, 2013)

GREAT news!!  Congrats!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 4, 2013)

Celebrated my 3rd re-birthday last December 16th. 3 Years free of testicular cancer. I wear a pair or forearm tattoos for all cancer fighters. 

(Η ΤΑΝ Η- right forearm) (ΕΡΙ ΤΑΣ- left forearm nearer to heart)
With it                                   or on it. 

Basically means, connotationally for Spartans, for those who don't know; victorious or dead. They're placed like that so I can hold my hands up, an observer look at my forearms and read it correctly, plus those "on it" that passed are closer to my heart. 

It's my way to honor those that have both fought it and lived and those that fought and died in battle. Plus, it strikes up conversations everywhere I go and that's how I get my cancer activist merit badge.


----------



## Canyon (Mar 6, 2013)

Great news.  Nice to hear such a great outcome!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks everyone.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 7, 2013)

Going for my 7 year follow up on Thusrday. As usual, I am nervous!!


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 7, 2013)

Good Luck - my last cancer surgery was 2005  scans have been clear since then  Eddy


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 7, 2013)

Eddy M. said:


> Good Luck - my last cancer surgery was 2005  scans have been clear since then  Eddy



Congratulations sir!! I am also "cancer free". But, as you know when that dr looks you in the eye and gives you the news it is earth shattering. I fear that again, is why I get so nervous!!


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 7, 2013)

In 2001 I had 2 oncologists tell me to "make my plans for my family as it didn't look good for me" I'm still here so take the Md's comments as a opinion  keep the faith    eddy


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 7, 2013)

Doctors do not know. Only GOD knows. Congrats to y'all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## stringmusic (Jul 8, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 11, 2013)

Hopefully todays appt went well. Will get my results next week. Still looking for cool "bucket list" ideas. Next on my list is going down in a shark cage and see some great white sharks:


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 11, 2013)

Already danced with wolves:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=754145


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 11, 2013)

and flew like an eagle!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=736836


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 19, 2013)

Results are in <0.10


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## PopPop (Jul 20, 2013)

Great news. I was diagnosed in 07, stage 3 gleason 9, they gave me less than two years. But I do sweat every test.
If there is any history of prostate cancer in your family insist on complete testing and start early.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 20, 2013)

Like someone else posted... Have you had your colonoscopy? Almost 100 % curable if they catch it before it spreads outside the colon. My sister had a hysterectomy in June 2012... was supposed to be a partial hysterectomy and take 2 hours. She was in surgery for 7 hours. They took one of her ovaries because it was so bad when they got in there. A week later she got the call, cancer, it had originated in her colon. It was also already spread to her liver and her other ovary. They did chemo for 7 months, then a major surgery to remove part of her colon, take the other ovary, and some of the liver. She is still doing chemo... and still has multiple tumors on her liver. She was only 43 years old when they found it, and not the first sign of anything wrong. If you haven't already had one, call and schedule a colonoscopy.


----------



## cramer (Jul 21, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> Results are in <0.10



Fantastic!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 21, 2013)

Tomboy Boots said:


> Like someone else posted... Have you had your colonoscopy? Almost 100 % curable if they catch it before it spreads outside the colon. My sister had a hysterectomy in June 2012... was supposed to be a partial hysterectomy and take 2 hours. She was in surgery for 7 hours. They took one of her ovaries because it was so bad when they got in there. A week later she got the call, cancer, it had originated in her colon. It was also already spread to her liver and her other ovary. They did chemo for 7 months, then a major surgery to remove part of her colon, take the other ovary, and some of the liver. She is still doing chemo... and still has multiple tumors on her liver. She was only 43 years old when they found it, and not the first sign of anything wrong. If you haven't already had one, call and schedule a colonoscopy.



Thanks, yes, the Dr. told me since I just turned 50 it was time for that one.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 26, 2013)

Lost my dad (my best  friend) to prostate cancer almost nine years ago. I turn 40 next year and plan on PSA test and the finger in the rear end every year. Had he gone regularly to the doctor he could have treated it and most likely survived.


----------



## Marilee (Sep 16, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## joedublin (Sep 22, 2013)

*Listen to Bob*



Sniper Bob said:


> Diagnosed with Prostate Cancer in July 2006. I have been deemed cancer free for 2 years now!! Men, GET CHECKED!!!! Women, if your man refuses to get checked......CUT HIM OFF!!! This killer can easily be beaten if detected early. I was diagnosed at age 43. Dont trust the PSA....yeah, you need the other exam, that is how my tumor was found, my PSA was not high.



Bob...everything you said is right on ! I'm 78, was diagnosed with prostate cancer 3 years ago...PSA never got above 2.2....the digital exam and the biopsy confirmed it...I am now 2 years cancer free and ready to go deer hunting again this season...last season I got the biggest buck ever and look to get a bigger one this year. Early detection WILL save your life      JUST DO IT!


----------

